# Kalua Music in Scarborough..history of-?



## ed2000

I'm wondering if anyone has recollections of the Kalua Music store in Scarborough. In '66 when their store was on Eglinton, west of Kennedy, I bought a Tele and in '67 bought a Vox fuzz. There were 2 older gentlemen running the store... Mr White(?) and Mr Beresford(good jazz player). At their second location on Kingston near Midland I bought a '74 SG. Their last location was on Sheppard and Pharmacy in the 90's. Soon thereafter L&M bought that location. Some other smaller music stores that carried good brands...Neveu Music, Cosmo when it was on Yonge just north of Maj Mac, Richmonds Trading Post on Church.


----------



## User_X

I thought Kalua was on Danforth near Coxwell (?) at one point before going to the Scarborough (Kingston Rd) location. That was a big one. Saw an Orchestron (?) there keyboard buddy wanted one...too $$.....fading memory.

Another Tornhill Hill store was '-----?' Yonge St S of 16th. Good deals for a while. And don't forget Sparling-Maurice on Wilson before _it_ became L&M (predatory bunch, eh?) not that it's a bad thing. Power Supply (O'Connor) was a fav for a bit, too. 
Some place downtown (Jarvis) sold Sound City and some Ampeg dealer on a second floor might have sold me something......where did that SVT come from......hmmm


----------



## david henman

...do they have a web site?


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I remember Richmond's Trading Post it was on Church Street and there were a few pawn shops close by. 

I did a bit of bussiness with them in the 80's

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Beatles

User_X said:


> I thought Kalua was on Danforth near Coxwell (?) at one point before going to the Scarborough (Kingston Rd) location. That was a big one. Saw an Orchestron (?) there keyboard buddy wanted one...too $$.....fading memory.


Possibly you were thinking of "Stop 8" music. They were located on Danforth near Coxwell. Eventually they moved to a larger store a couple of blocks west of Coxwell. The owner was a fellow by the name of "Art" and the other fellow who worked there was Dave Hutchinson I think. I used to work there part time. Eventually they relocated to Pickering. If thats not the one you were thinking about, then you may be thinking of Larry Sykes music. That was around Danforth and Donlands.

Kalua also had a location at Danforth and Broadview.


----------



## keefsdad

I bought my first amp at Kalua, in about 1968. I remember going with my Dad, they had a used Vox AC30 (!) for a pretty good price. He put some money down on it and we were to pick it up in a couple of days. I really didn't know how good it was, but it looked fine to me. We went back to pick it up, and the guy said sorry, we sold it, but you can have this one for the same price. It was a "Imperial Cobra Mark 2", a Canadian tube head, about 20 watts, and a 1X15 cab with a Jenson in it. It was bigger, so I was happy. It actually wasn't a bad amp, no AC30, though.


----------



## User_X

Beatles said:


> Kalua also had a location at Danforth and Broadview.


THAT must have been it.
I have a hazy recollection of visiting there only to find that I then had to travel out to Scarb to find the new store.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

*Seems like all the good music stores were on the east end of Toronto. Were there any on the west end?*

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster

Oh Yeah Kalua Music. They had two locations, Broadview and Danforth and Kennedy and Eglinton. They moved to Kingston road in the Bo Peep plaza in the early 70's. I lived right around the corner. I couldn't believe it when I saw the sign saying " Kalua Music opening soon". Bought a few things from them. Including my first issue of Guitar Player magazine. I was one of those high school kids hanging around in there. I'm sure they could of killed me.
Power Supply on O'Connor, The Vox Store on Yonge south of Bloor, L&M on Yonge St. (just north of Bloor), Whaley and Royce on Yonge near Dundas (first place I ever saw a Marshall amp for sale), TireBiter Sound on Yonge (near Queen...first place I saw a Mellotron). all magical places in Toronto way back when. 


cheers
pete


----------



## Algonquin

Wow, blast from the past. Ed2000 nailed it with Mr B (Beresford) owing the store, and his son taking over the store later on. Guy Beresford was a decent gent who offered pretty reasonable customer service when others would turn their backs after a sale... good for him. Kalua did move from the Kingston Rd location over to Shephard and Pharmacy... that was the last I recall of the business. Wherever you are Guy, here's hoping you and your family are doing well! 

Cheers... Woody (a former employee)


----------



## Guest

I lived down the street from Kalua (Kingston/Ridgemoor). 
Bought my first electric guitar there. An Oxblood Univox LP. 
I remember they'd put a guitar on sale in the front window 
and drop the price $5 every day until it sold.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Great thread! Toronto was fab for music stores. I just about lived at Sparling-Maurice. One employee became my brother in law, Bill (Sparling) played at my sister's wedding. Great memories. I had a 20 watt Marshall head that I bought there. Sigh...Long gone. (hits forehead repeatedly).


----------



## Scottone

How about Music Mecca in the west end? I can't remember the exact location.


----------



## John Watt

Yeah, Whaley and Royce was where I saw my first Marshall stack for sale.
Back then, I gravitated to Long & McQuade, where I liked to hang out with Pete Traynor, when he worked there.
When The 12th Fret was offa Yonge it was a very good store, and now it's only better.

For me, in all of Ontario, only music stores in Thunder Bay rival Toronto.

That hitting your forehead repeatedly is catching, thinking about my little 60's Marshall reverb head.


----------



## ed2000

Scottone said:


> How about Music Mecca in the west end? I can't remember the exact location.


 Not sure of the name..there was\is a store on West Drive, Brampton...all the guitars were displayed high on the wall.
Kipling north of Rexdale - now gone too.

I also enjoyed visiting the guitar store in Pickering village(80's) (Marios?)which moved to Bayly(90's) and then back to the original location. Don't know if they're still around. The owner is a 'low talker'.

Re: Kalua. Back in '66 before I bought the Tele from Kalua my parents took me to a small guitar store on Victoria Pk Ave between Lawrence and Eglinton. No idea of the name of it.


----------



## Gary Kenny

Guy is now the Service Manager at Yorkville Sound. What I'd really like to know is the whereabouts of Mike Kojima.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Canadian Charlie said:


> *Seems like all the good music stores were on the east end of Toronto. Were there any on the west end?*
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Cosburn music in Bramalea. It was my first job in the early '70's. I washed the floors, cleaned the toilets, jumped on guitar boxes to make them flat etc... I took the $$$ I made and bought a '73 SG which I still have. A year or so later I bought a Fender Vibro Champ that I sadly traded in the late '80's at a pawn shop on Church St for a flute for my lovely wife. I've tried finding that lil Fender for years now.










DW


----------



## Diablo

Canadian Charlie said:


> *Seems like all the good music stores were on the east end of Toronto. Were there any on the west end?*
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Hudson Music.
Jane and Dundas.
intersting inventory, but a total mess. Like a music instrument hoarders basement.


----------



## Roryfan

ed2000 said:


> Not sure of the name..there was\is a store on West Drive, Brampton...all the guitars were displayed high on the wall.


Music Plex. It was owned by a guy named Ron who had long red hair & a bushy mustache. 

I'll never forget Ron b/c in '92 I decided to sell my first guitar, which was a '73 Mustang that I'd bought from my Dad's buddy for $300. Ron gave me $300 & another $300 for a junky old amp that had been thrown in for free along with the Mustang. I was happy to turn a $300 profit, especially since I now had enough $ to buy a '80 Les Paul Custom that was finished in a lovely metallic baby shit green. 

About a year later I decided that I wanted a Strat, so I went back to Music Plex to trade the LP Custom & a beat up '56(?) Duo Jet straight up vs. a SRV Strat (I think the Les Paul ended up in the hands of Phil X of Triumph & You Tube fame). Ron then informed me that the junky old amp he'd bought from me was a tweed Deluxe & that he had restored it. He let me play it for a while but wouldn't sell it back to me. 

That $300 has haunted me to this day...


----------



## J-75

Diablo said:


> Hudson Music.
> Jane and Dundas.
> intersting inventory, but a total mess. Like a music instrument hoarders basement.


I grew up in that area - where was it? Somewhere on Dundas?
There was a used cameras & music place on Dundas, north side, down near Vesuvio's Pizza (near High Park). I think it might have been called 'Macks'(?).
I put down a $5 deposit on a $200 used strat there, but couldn't come up with the balance, so I lost it.

Later, around '62, I bought a used strat at Mundinger's Music on Yonge, not far from Whaley & Royce. It was a '59 strat, brown tolex case. I paid $320 for it.

I remember Pete Traynor working in the back of L&M - I had his business card - 'MARS' (Musical Amplifier Repair Service).


----------



## Diablo

J-75 said:


> I grew up in that area - where was it? Somewhere on Dundas?
> There was a used cameras & music place on Dundas, north side, down near Vesuvio's Pizza (near High Park). I think it might have been called 'Macks'(?).
> I put down a $5 deposit on a $200 used strat there, but couldn't come up with the balance, so I lost it.
> 
> Later, around '62, I bought a used strat at Mundinger's Music on Yonge, not far from Whaley & Royce. It was a '59 strat, brown tolex case. I paid $320 for it.
> 
> I remember Pete Traynor working in the back of L&M - I had his business card - 'MARS' (Musical Amplifier Repair Service).


Hudsons was just north of dundas can't remember the name of the street on the north side of the bridge, and slightly east of Jane. Zdenos motorcycle shop was west of it.
i know Vesuvios in the junction , but don't remember Mack's. used to be a lot of used appliance shops there so I prob just never noticed. Although my first guitar and some lessons were from Hudsons, after that I only shopped at Steve's or L&m.


----------



## J-75

Diablo said:


> Hudsons was just north of dundas can't remember the name of the street on the north side of the bridge, and slightly east of Jane. Zdenos motorcycle shop was west of it.
> i know Vesuvios in the junction , but don't remember Mack's. used to be a lot of used appliance shops there so I prob just never noticed. Although my first guitar and some lessons were from Hudsons, after that I only shopped at Steve's or L&m.


Got it. I remember Zdenos on the corner (Jane & St. Clair). I also remember Archery Craft on the east side - I guess Hudson's was near there. Motorcycles, guitars & weapons all in the same place - what more could a young guy wish for... oh yeah, I used to date girls around there - where did you live?


----------



## jdguitarbuilder

I spent alot of time in Hudsons when I was growing up. The owners name I believe was Paul Hudson, Every year or so in the late seventies they would have a going out of business sale buy one guitar get one free! Then they would reopen the next week, I think I saw at least three sales like that ........lol. Another store that was lots of fun back then was on Queen and Bathurst Powells Music and Luggage. They used to get alot of entery level stuff but on occasion you could find some cool Fender or Gibson stuff would come thru. I wish that I bought every old Colorsound pedal he had, there were always alot on hand. Richmonds Trading Post was another great store, guitars on one side cameras on the other but great gear came in there. I remember buying a really cool 68 Gibson 330 for only $600. My favorite was Kindness and Son on Church south of Dundas a little hole in the ground you would not notice to much, They were one of Toronto's first Fender dealers and had a basement full of replacement parts from the 50's and 60's bodies necks pickups even amp cabinets. I remeber some of the older guys with these mint vintage Fenders and then they told me that they would go in and buy all the parts and build new vintage Fenders! Buy the time I found it most of the cool stuff was all gone. I enjoy going to L&M and places like that but those old stores were a lot more fun. 

Cheers 
John


----------



## J-75

Yes, Kindness (Jim, Robert & George), on Church St., the _only_ Fender dealer in town at one time. I used to hang there like a laptop in a Starbucks. I remember the 'dawn' of the Fender Reverb, Jazz Bass, Jaguar, black tolex, silver face... all in that store. Next door was Geo. Heinl - Gretsch, Rick & Burns. I bought a Gretsch there in '61- $210 - still have it.
There were others near Richmonds, on 'pawn shop row'. Boy, could those burn up a saturday afternoon.


----------



## Diablo

J-75 said:


> Got it. I remember Zdenos on the corner (Jane & St. Clair). I also remember Archery Craft on the east side - I guess Hudson's was near there. Motorcycles, guitars & weapons all in the same place - what more could a young guy wish for... oh yeah, I used to date girls around there - where did you live?


My parents were split so I spent my time between a house off Jane/Annette and one on Windermere.
st. Clair...that's the name of the street Hudson's was on. Duh...been too long since I've been back around there.


----------



## Diablo

In the mid- late 80's, IMO the quality of gear at richmonds wasn't great. Not a lot of gems, mostly they became resellers of entry level Asian stuff that didn't carry much cache back then...Aria, Samick, etc.


----------



## J-75

Diablo said:


> My parents were split so I spent my time between a house off Jane/Annette and one on Windermere.
> st. Clair...that's the name of the street Hudson's was on. Duh...been too long since I've been back around there.


Yeah, Jane & Annette - I was there in the 60's - is that you?

Er, I see reference to 80's in your later post, so I guess not.


----------



## Diablo

J-75 said:


> Yeah, Jane & Annette - I was there in the 60's - is that you?
> 
> Er, I see reference to 80's in your later post, so I guess not.


Sorry, born in '70


----------



## jdguitarbuilder

Diablo is right about Richmonds in the mid 80's alot more entry level stuff. In the my teenage years mid 70's they had alot better stuff coming in. J-75 will and you may remember that untill maybe 1982 or so the vintage guitar market had not yet taken off, I purchased two late 59 Strats and a 64 around this time and did not pay more then a grand for each of them. Within the next 5 years the prices started to sore, evan in 85 or 86 you could still get deals. I purchased a brown Fender Super for $300! 

I also lived on Windermere for many years so Hudson's was nice and close, also had a Sam The Rcord Man there at Jane and Bloor, used to skip school (Western) and sneak over to buy records.

John


----------



## J-75

jdguitarbuilder said:


> Diablo is right about Richmonds in the mid 80's alot more entry level stuff. In the my teenage years mid 70's they had alot better stuff coming in. J-75 will and you may remember that untill maybe 1982 or so the vintage guitar market had not yet taken off, I purchased two late 59 Strats and a 64 around this time and did not pay more then a grand for each of them. Within the next 5 years the prices started to sore, evan in 85 or 86 you could still get deals. I purchased a brown Fender Super for $300!
> 
> I also lived on Windermere for many years so Hudson's was nice and close, also had a Sam The Rcord Man there at Jane and Bloor, used to skip school (Western) and sneak over to buy records.
> 
> John


Yeah, I recall the beginnings of the expression 'pre-CBS' (indicating elevated value) being tossed around in the early 70's. I took advantage, and dumped my '59 strat for a whopping $460 back then.
Sam the Record Man @ Jane & Bloor... forgot about that because to me, it was _new_ there. I think that's why I can't remember Hudsons - after about 1970, I wasn't around there much.
Pawn shops in the 60's had Fenders, Gibbys, Guilds, (original)Epiphones, Harmonys, Dans, Kents, Supros, Hofners, Silvertones. The last five brands could be bought new for 75 bucks. There were always a lot of big archtops. Pawn shop Fenders were usually in well-used condition.
(Runnymede C.I.)


----------



## Diablo

I used to take my bicycle to that Sams, and buy .45's.I think it was next door to a Baskin Robbins. 
Humberside CI. All 3 schools covered between us


----------



## loudtubeamps

hello all....just stumbled across this again... cool.
Worked there with Guy, Mr. B ,Steve Sherman , Dave Mackeller, Steve Chetwyn and "sexy Linda" in the early eighties for a couple of years at the Kingston/ Midland Ave. store and at R.M.S a bit.
Guy and his wife (the other Linda)moved up to my neck of the woods for a few years (Port Carling) but couldn't stay out of music stores, so went to work for Keith at Precision Music in Bracebridge.
I think Linda got tired of Muskoka and as mentioned and last I heard,moved back to the east end and went to work for Traynor.
If anyone runs into him please say "hello from Doug"
and a story from and old post
"Back in the day when Kalua Music in Toronto on Midland Ave. was importing Hiwatts, I was around there quite a bit and got to know Guy and his dad MR.B.(I ended up working for them later in life,fun times) but that's another story.
Guy sold me a Hiwatt 200 head he had been farting around with an a (get this!)4x15" Hiwatt cab. It took 3 of us to carry the damn thing around and I always had to lay the cab on it's back at a gig or risk hurting someone. I only had a chance to use it properly at a high school gig in a big gym. You could feel the concussion from a chord at the back of the room!
OVERKILL, but it sure looked cool and all for the low, low price in the mid 70's of $650.00 if memory serves me right.
I sure wish I had it now,for a room partition maybe or just for a conversation piece if nothing else.Built like a TANK"


----------



## Robb Ellis

I guess I'm reviving an old post but anyways....

I bought my first guitar at Kalua Music at Pharmacy and Sheppard in 1989. A powder blue BC Rich Strat....Lol. It was sold to me by a very young Kevin Simpson who is now the manager of Long and McQuade in Oshawa. I lived at Warden and Sheppard and went to school at Sir John A. MacDonald so I walked past it every day. Back then... The only other music store in my area was Cosmo Music at Midland and Sheppard on Glen Watford Drive. I put that BC Rich on layaway. It took me 6 months to get it and I visited it 5 or 6 times a week before I finally brought it home!


----------



## highwayjones

*Guy Beresford*

I believe Guy is now working for Yorkville Sound at their main office and plant out in Pickering.





Algonquin said:


> Wow, blast from the past. Ed2000 nailed it with Mr B (Beresford) owing the store, and his son taking over the store later on. Guy Beresford was a decent gent who offered pretty reasonable customer service when others would turn their backs after a sale... good for him. Kalua did move from the Kingston Rd location over to Shephard and Pharmacy... that was the last I recall of the business. Wherever you are Guy, here's hoping you and your family are doing well!
> 
> Cheers... Woody (a former employee)


----------



## Al W

Guy and I went to the same school for grade 7&8. i moved to Kingston Rd, in the 70's and remet Guy at kalua. I think he was an employee then and later bought the business. I purchased my Yamaha acoustic from him and still play it. I dealt with an employee named Howie. Great guy great service. Guy I hope you are well.


----------



## ed2000

Thanks for keeping this thread and the memory of Kalua alive. Kalua was my 'go-to' store in my formative years.


----------



## cosmicrepairdude

Hi, since this thread has veered out of Scarborough a few times, and people here have good memories, does anyone remember a store on Bloor near Avenue Rd ( I think), maybe near where Remenyi is now? Seems to me it was the north side of Bloor.
I bought a guitar there in the early 70's but I can't remember the name of the place. I think it might have had a double barreled name like L&M or Whaley Royce, but it wasn't L&M, and WR was on Yonge. Anyone?


----------



## Andrew Hudson

jdguitarbuilder said:


> I spent alot of time in Hudsons when I was growing up. The owners name I believe was Paul Hudson, Every year or so in the late seventies they would have a going out of business sale buy one guitar get one free! Then they would reopen the next week, I think I saw at least three sales like that ........lol. Another store that was lots of fun back then was on Queen and Bathurst Powells Music and Luggage. They used to get alot of entery level stuff but on occasion you could find some cool Fender or Gibson stuff would come thru. I wish that I bought every old Colorsound pedal he had, there were always alot on hand. Richmonds Trading Post was another great store, guitars on one side cameras on the other but great gear came in there. I remember buying a really cool 68 Gibson 330 for only $600. My favorite was Kindness and Son on Church south of Dundas a little hole in the ground you would not notice to much, They were one of Toronto's first Fender dealers and had a basement full of replacement parts from the 50's and 60's bodies necks pickups even amp cabinets. I remeber some of the older guys with these mint vintage Fenders and then they told me that they would go in and buy all the parts and build new vintage Fenders! Buy the time I found it most of the cool stuff was all gone. I enjoy going to L&M and places like that but those old stores were a lot more fun.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Just searching around for anything Hudson Music related, by request of my brother. 

Paul Hudson was my uncle. As a musician, I loved opportunities to visit the shop. Not often enough, unfortunately, due to us living on the other side of the city. 
He died about 15 years ago. 
The business died due to a messy divorce.


----------



## inspectorgadget_13

Andrew Hudson said:


> Just searching around for anything Hudson Music related, by request of my brother.
> 
> Paul Hudson was my uncle. As a musician, I loved opportunities to visit the shop. Not often enough, unfortunately, due to us living on the other side of the city.
> He died about 15 years ago.
> The business died due to a messy divorce.


Still remember the "Boss is away" 2 for 1 sales. Awesome!!!


----------



## inspectorgadget_13

Mr Yerp said:


> Great thread! Toronto was fab for music stores. I just about lived at Sparling-Maurice. One employee became my brother in law, Bill (Sparling) played at my sister's wedding. Great memories. I had a 20 watt Marshall head that I bought there. Sigh...Long gone. (hits forehead repeatedly).


Bill sold me my first Les Paul in 78. Took 6 months of installments to pay it off and I still have it today.


----------



## son of Kalua music

Hi folks my name is Bob Beresford, son of Mr. B and brother to Guy. I can tell you anything you want about the stores, all of them. There was an old saying back then, you weren't a Toronto musician until you got kicked of the store once, for not buying anything and playing the equipment lol I more than most. Guy work the store most until he went to Arc Sound (AHED) Music and designed and invented the GBX amps. Then he came back to Kalua. I have more memories of there than you would believe and the Stories and famous musicians of the time. So you can contact me at [email protected] if you want any questions answered cuz those WERE prime days for most of us........ thx Bob


----------



## bluehugh2

Yup... Hudson’s... “Fat Paul” he used to call himself. I bumped into him about 15 years ago near Barrie. My first acoustic came to me in the 70s when my Dad marched me into Whaley and Royce on Yonge Street and bought me a Yamaha.
Those pawn shops on Church Street were amazing ... particularly Richmonds... I bought a number of un-messed with vintage 50s and early 60s Teles and Strats there in the 70s for $500 plus or minus


----------



## faracaster

laristotle said:


> I lived down the street from Kalua (Kingston/Ridgemoor).
> Bought my first electric guitar there. An Oxblood Univox LP.
> I remember they'd put a guitar on sale in the front window
> and drop the price $5 every day until it sold.


Hey @laristotle where did you live and what school did you go to? I was on Heale Ave. Went to John A Leslie and RH King.

I do recall them doing that $5 discount thing in their window. I also recall a MEDALLION issue Gibson Flying V being in their window for what seemed forever and wishing they would do that $5 reduction/day on that baby....hahahaha


----------



## laristotle

faracaster said:


> I was on Heale Ave


Ridgemoor Ave. Street alongside the Bo-Peep plaza where Kalua was located.
St. Teresa's (Kingston Rd W of Brimley) and Neil McNeil (Victoria Park & Kingston Rd).


----------



## faracaster

laristotle said:


> Ridgemoor Ave. Street alongside the Bo-Peep plaza where Kalua was located.
> St. Teresa's (Kingston Rd W of Brimley) and Neil McNeil (Victoria Park & Kingston Rd).


Ah....so I'm sure we both know about 100 people from the 'hood. 
Mahoney's, Ayres' and Passmore's for a start that would take care of about 30 of them between those three families.

How about Paul Brooks ? he lived on the street parallel and east of you.
At any rate, maybe over a beer somewhere down the road.


----------



## laristotle

faracaster said:


> Mahoney's, Ayres' and Passmore's


Knew one from each clan.
Ayres' especially. It seemed like they had a kid in every grade. lol


----------



## Fred Gifford

I remember there was a Long & McQuades location on the West side of Midland Ave. halfway between Lawrence and Ellesmere Rd. can't remember what decade it was but I am guess 70's or 80's ? the building is still there with a nice natural stone facade and bars on the windows


----------



## ed2000

That building on Midland Ave (around number 16xx) was the head office in the late 70's, early 80's. I used to service their copiers. The amplifier manufacturing was at the lower part of Midwest during the same period.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Wow just read through this and what a great thread it is, should really keep it going. Kalua was great, I have more than a few Tokai's bought there in the early 80's.

My father was a drummer and played constantly, all through the 60's and well into the 70's it seems like we were stopping at some music store at least two Saturday's a month, there were so many, he'd be in the drum dept forever and I'd be looking for the next guitar and amp I'd be begging him to buy for me...

I see there's not too many north Toronto guys here as nobody mentioned Boddington Band Supply on the south side of Fairlawn immediately west of Yonge.
Or for records and sheet music Coda (owned by a giant hippy with a massive red beard and ponytail) on the east side of Yonge just north of the Davenport Canadian tire.


----------



## slag banal




----------



## laristotle

I still have this.


----------



## Grev

son of Kalua music said:


> Hi folks my name is Bob Beresford, son of Mr. B and brother to Guy. I can tell you anything you want about the stores, all of them. There was an old saying back then, you weren't a Toronto musician until you got kicked of the store once, for not buying anything and playing the equipment lol I more than most. Guy work the store most until he went to Arc Sound (AHED) Music and designed and invented the GBX amps. Then he came back to Kalua. I have more memories of there than you would believe and the Stories and famous musicians of the time. So you can contact me at [email protected] if you want any questions answered cuz those WERE prime days for most of us........ thx Bob


Yes, I worked there as a tech after Mike Kojima, Guy was great, his dad was an F'ing great jazz guitarist, the co -owner, an accountant, would go to the Bo Peep for Liquid lunch.. 
I was working for the Martin PA importer and Guy had all these ATC Butterfly bins he designed, Competition!


----------



## Gaylynne Hudson

Diablo said:


> Hudson Music.
> Jane and Dundas.
> intersting inventory, but a total mess. Like a music instrument hoarders basement.


It was a mess but you always found what you needed.


----------



## loudtubeamps




----------

